# 95% weight retention



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I ran into a large male **** when went to get the patio furniture out of the pole barn. 

so me not wanting him there and him not running away I shot him.

I weighed a new bullet at 123gr and the one I pulled from the 2x12 behind the **** at 117gr 
95.1% weight retention isn't to bad , these are







rainier ballistics 124gr HP it measured .495 by .402 it started at .356

the bullet turned at some point and exited tail first because that was how it was stuck in the board. the bullet entered between the eyes and came out the rear quarter.

range was about 3-4 feet , he was bearing teeth.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We don't even use that big a bullet on coyotes. I also am not very worried about a bullet shedding weight because most always is inside the critter making many wound channels.

 Al


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Velocity?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Velocity?


don't have a chronograph wish I did 
this is also from a 3 1/8 inch barrel

being that I am not at max load and what I backed off based on the velocity of book max ,875 to 925fps would be a good guess given the 7/8 inch shorter than test barrel.

Al when your shooting varmints you plan to keep the hide for value no exit wound is ideal with total bullet fragmentation and a mess of blood jelly inside , I wasn't concerned with keeping the hide , I just thought I would share the info on the bullet it isn't every day you get to test a sub compact on real flesh and bone target for effectiveness. but this guy decided to make himself a target.

with a varmint bullet you push it to 3000 fps or more so it is intended to react differently ideally dumping more than 1000 fpe inside the chest cavity turning the organs into a bruised mess of burst blood vessels with the terrific amount of shock.

when your starting with only 221fpe and a muzzle velocity of around 900fps your never going to get the shock of a varmint rifle. 
with slower heavier pistol bullets a blend of making a good wound channel and making a exit hole with very little lefter over energy is good. when trying to reach very low or no blood pressure 2 holes is better than 1 

the bullet didn't go very far into the wood at all maybe a 1/4 inch into soft pine it popped out easily 

I thought it was interesting that it exited backwards it makes sense so many bullets do turn and go heavy end first , I think people get hung up on the hollow point design but when the bullet is backwards it is a full bore flat nose basically a wad cutter


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Wad cutter out of a lever gun are pretty nasty! Pretty good out of a 38/357 as well.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

A **** that doesn't run away, or acts strangely, may have rabies. I hope you were careful how you handled the corpus delicti. Fortunately, no one has shot me when I act strangely, yet.

Since this encounter was unanticipated I suspect that your carry weapon was loaded for anything from rattlesnakes to grizzly bears. You can't be expected to stop and change cartridges in the heat of the moment. Ya Ya Ya, I know the DNR says there aren't any grizzlies in MN or WI and rattlers are limited to the very southern part, along the Mississippi. However I have seen rattlers much further north than they claim so I remain skeptical about the grizzlies.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

The load is 124gr hollow points because the gun shoots them well.
I generally figure I am loaded for the 2 legged varmints and whatever else comes about I just have to make do.

I had actually been to the range that morning and done my pull the gun from the holster exactly as carried and empty it into a target so this was reloads I caught a sale on the Rainier Ballistics so I tried them figuring they would at worst make good practice ammo , and I hadn't gotten a chance to reload with my usual factory carry ammo. but these shoot to the same place.

I was between him and the door but also didn't want him coming back and continuing to live in the pole shed any more either.dirt floor with a stack of wood behind him so it seemed like a good time to shoot.

I only handled it with a shovel just encase


----------

